# Creature Reacher vs Night Terror



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I am looking for opinions with regard to the above deluxe costumes. I am pretty much tapped out regarding space to store props I dont have a really great costume, just alot of masks and cheap costumes. So I thought this year I might use all my halloween money to buy a really great costume that I can use for years to come. 


In your opinion, which ones are better, which ones to stay away from. It is very difficult to find these in stores. I saw a Bad Seed Creature Reacher once a few years ago and was impressed but the price is alot. Creature Reachers seem to cost less than Night Terrors but is the price difference worth it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Just depends.
A few of the Night Terrors are a little difficult to wear.
All of them have limited vision.

Both are great for static props.
Here's a link to the ones I carry.
http://www.thefrighteners.com//Night Terrors Costumes.htm
http://thefrighteners.com/CreatureReachers.htm


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't have a night terror costume but I do have a creature reacher one called the Skeleton Pirate (can't find it anywhere now) and its great. I've had it for about 5 years now and we always use it to advertise for the haunt. From the pictures, the night terror costumes seem smaller and they're more expensive so I'd highly recommend getting a creature reacher instead.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Wow, Fright you have great prices on the Creature Reachers. 

So I take it that they are the same quality. Night Terrors doesnt blow away Creature reachers? Are creature reachers easier to wear. I was considering the Creature by Night Terrors or Bad Seed for creature reachers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

I sell more Creature Reachers than Night Terrors, I'm sure because of price.

I do have my favorites Mid Night Howler, Freak-n- Stein, Creature and Shadow Stalker.


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

i have the wares the clown night terror,,i got it for 249.00,,do a web search to find the cheapest, im big into high quality costumes,,its a shame there are not more out there..It was a hit last year,,good effect and easy to wear,,it did limit some vision and as said it looked the best when i was standing still


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Yep, that's a good!


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

I like my night terror a lot and i have heard many faults with the creature reachers but i do not know much about creature reachers if you want though you could look at my pictures i bought wares the clown and i think he is well worth the price i paid


----------

